# will.i.am vs Kurt Masur



## crumpola (Sep 25, 2011)

Someone has mashed Kurt Masur with the song from Madagascar

I like to move it :: will.i.am vs Kurt Masur






:lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ha! He's got better moves than Fergie.


----------

